# Wine



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I am looking for a very sweet red wine. I know absolutely nothing about wine. What should I look for


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

I myself am looking for a merlot by the name of "Ducarosso", but haven't a clue where to took. you might like that or a Cabernet Sauvignon for a less dry taste.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Californian Red Zinfandel* is a good pick. Make sure the one you pick is at least 14% alcohol. There are too many good brands to mention, so let you wallet and wine store dictate from there. Russian red wines are also quite sweet, but unless you live in areas with lots or Russians around, you are unlikely to find any at your B&M. Australian Shiraz and some Rioja's can display a full fruit richness but not the sweet, as they are dry but many suit your fancy.

You may want to step it up to Port if you like sweet.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Where's Caskwith, he should have been here by now?? hes the resident UK wine expert btw


----------



## 7DIG7 (May 5, 2006)

I just had a very sweet red made by Viansa Winery in Sonoma. It was called "Pacomio" it's an Aleatico blend. Very flowery with notes of honey. It was actually a little too sweet for me, I like dry reds. It might be a little difficult to find in a store so you might want to try their web site.

www.viansa.com


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

OilMan said:


> I am looking for a very sweet red wine. I know absolutely nothing about wine. What should I look for


Shiraz is a sweet red wine. Check any bottler, it's pretty much typical. Your basic three reds are: Merlot, Cabernet Sauvignon and Shiraz.

Check out Alice White's Shiraz. It's a red and white label and it's bottled in SE Australia.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Ummm...Port comes to mind. Depending on how sweet you want you may want to look at some "Late Harvest" Zins. Winecommune.com has a nice selection of wines in general.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> Ummm...Port comes to mind. Depending on how sweet you want you may want to look at some "Late Harvest" Zins. Winecommune.com has a nice selection of wines in general.


:tpd: Yeah, port sounds like it would do the trick. :al


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Sangria, not sure if it is classified as a red, but it is sweet.


----------

